# TV shows



## BridgeMan (Feb 9, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> Never use screws no matter what Mr homes tells you.



Wait just a minute!  Are you saying that Mr. Muscle Undershirt has been leading us all astray these past few years?  Can't be.  

Wonder if he'll ever run out of gippo Canadian contractors' screwups to fix?

(No offense, nealtw--I know you don't fit into that "elite" group)


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 10, 2012)

BridgeMan said:


> Wait just a minute!  Are you saying that Mr. Muscle Undershirt has been leading us all astray these past few years?  Can't be.
> 
> Wonder if he'll ever run out of gippo Canadian contractors' screwups to fix?
> 
> (No offense, nealtw--I know you don't fit into that "elite" group)



Yeah, that guy, he literaly screws everything back together. And fixes it all in half an hour....:rofl:


----------



## nealtw (Feb 10, 2012)

Not so fast, not that I want to protect Mike but if he is making a mistake on TV and getting away with it, it says more about inspectors and engineers than about him. As contracters we try to do the best job we can for the customer but we all make mistakes and forget things and that is what inspections are for. Before you pick on Canadian TV to much keep in mind we've all seen those designer driven shows and flip it type shows.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 11, 2012)

nealtw said:


> Not so fast, not that I want to protect Mike but if he is making a mistake on TV and getting away with it, it says more about inspectors and engineers than about him. As contracters we try to do the best job we can for the customer but we all make mistakes and forget things and that is what inspections are for. Before you pick on Canadian TV to much keep in mind we've all seen those designer driven shows and flip it type shows.



Sorry neal,
We gotta pick on all those shows, even this old house makes many mistakes and does some hack work from time to time. All in half an hour, and finding all the mistakes. Please. A typical home inspection takes 3 hours and we still can't break into walls or anything else he does. Even inspectors and engineers goof up bad, but they don't have a show to be on with the $$ he's making bashing other trades all for tv ratings. Customers are always comparing us to him, and not in a fair light. 
So this is my soap box on this post. I'm sure he is a good contractor in real life and makes mistakes like the rest of us, but it is still TV.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 11, 2012)

It would be great if people watched those shows and learned things, most people still hire the hack with best pictures of finished products.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 11, 2012)

nealtw said:


> It would be great if people watched those shows and learned things, most people still hire the hack with best pictures of finished products.



Oh no doubt folks learn things, but they need to put it into a realistic light, and they do not do that whatsoever. All about the $$.
Now here at HRT we work for big $$...and all of us have Network products free, and not to mention the notariaty.I hear Ol dog is even gettin a bonus this year.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 11, 2012)

What they don't talk about in these shows is the fact that the first contractor might have wanted to waterproof the foundation or dig up the concrete floor, but the home owner thought it was just a rip-off.
What I don't understand when you look at all these wonderfull websites showing finnished products, nobody brags about the structual work or the plumbing, heating and wiring problems and how they address them.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 11, 2012)

inspectorD said:


> Oh no doubt folks learn things, but they need to put it into a realistic light, and they do not do that whatsoever. All about the $$.
> Now here at HRT we work for big $$...and all of us have Network products free, and not to mention the notariaty.*I hear Ol dog is even gettin a bonus this year*.



Yep, got a big ol' bag of Kibble and Bits:rofl:

Biggest mistake we always see is a home owner more worried about paying to much and not concerned about choosing the right contractor. It amazes me, every morning I turn on the early news to catch the weather and see all the commercials for roofing contractors. These are the folks you do NOT want to hire. All the good contractors don't have to advertise, they have a good referral business.


----------



## isola96 (Feb 11, 2012)

You ever wonder how he knows so much on the show? I think what you aren't seeing on tv there are like 30 contractors maybe 15 engineers to tell him what to say? Lol


----------



## nealtw (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't doubt he knows a lot about what he does and he does bring in experts. The only thing I really don't like is, he keeps the  home owner out until it is finnished. That is what the hacks do. I'm not sure I would want a camera crew following me around so everyone could critisize my work.


----------



## isola96 (Feb 11, 2012)

nealtw said:
			
		

> I don't doubt he knows a lot about what he does and he does bring in experts. The only thing I really don't like is, he keeps the  home owner out until it is finnished. That is what the hacks do. I'm not sure I would want a camera crew following me around so everyone could critisize my work.



True, but it's Holmes no one will say oh he did that wrong. 
True they keep the home owners out but you can trust Holmes and or the 30 contractors that tell him yes there is a code for that.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh yea; the code thing, he aways preaches better than min. code. That only works if you understand all the problems considered when the code was writtin. Now where back to hangers with screws!!


----------



## isola96 (Feb 11, 2012)

Notice they never talk money on Holmes like the other shows were the budget is so suspenseful it scary.
There is no way the home owner's insurance pays for any of that.


----------



## Dionysia (Feb 11, 2012)

When we were house shopping, the realtor kept pointing out beautiful decor etc. I would walk around with the realtor while the Mr. checked out the foundation, roof, etc - all the unglamorous stuff that realtors never mention and typical buyers never consider.

Fat lot of good it did - we ended up with the infamous money pit, but we mostly bought it for the acreage it sits on, which is great.


----------



## JamesFC (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah I like watching TV shows, freaking love Family Guy!


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 15, 2012)

Dionysia said:


> When we were house shopping, the realtor kept pointing out beautiful decor etc. I would walk around with the realtor while the Mr. checked out the foundation, roof, etc - all the unglamorous stuff that realtors never mention and typical buyers never consider.
> 
> Fat lot of good it did - we ended up with the infamous money pit, but we mostly bought it for the acreage it sits on, which is great.



How many acres are you on?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 15, 2012)

Dionysia: A home buyer is really on his own, evan with a home inspection, the hiddin stuff is the most expensive especially if you have to rip out all the pretty stuff to fix framing or plumbing. 
My wish is that every home owner keep a log on all the work done on a house with photos of everything along the way. When it comes time to sell the house it has to be a great relief for the buyers whose inspector can look at photos and see that everything was done right and what was new or not. That house has to be worth more than the house next door with out such info.


----------



## Kone (Sep 30, 2012)

I love to watch tv shows, and my favorite one is family guy.


----------



## isola96 (Sep 30, 2012)

Family guy is so funny defenetly replaces the Simpsons.


----------

